# Another nice pair



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Not the best of settings but just a quick snap now I've finally collected the Lemon.
Drag R still needs the front end dropping back down after it was raised for shipping.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Absolutely sensational !!!!

God i'm envious  

Shame i can't get up to Elvington on the 20th ... hope someone has their video camera at the ready !


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

very nice tim. get the lemon bonnet resprayed tho!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Haribo said:


> very nice tim. get the lemon bonnet resprayed tho!


Already in hand. Fuel filler flap is on it's way to the paint suppliers for matching, new bonnet stickers being made next week.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Tim,

They both look great. It will be really interesting to see what they can do at Elvington.

Guy


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Tim,

What's the chances of you getting a picture of all your GT-Rs together. I would love to see that.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

very nice Tim :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome stuff Tim


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Whats that phrase again.....oh yeah sex wee


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice the pair of them. the yellow ones body kit looks superb   :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks great Tim.

On another note, will you be at the ETS in Amsterdam?
I will be there on sunday hopefully and it would be nice to have a chat.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

It don`t get better than those two! Congratulations Tim


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Tim*

mate what can i say...

Mick :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Stunning 33's


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

if you ever get bored of having so many skylines, just drop me a pm and ill be happy to take one off your hands


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Stunning, absoultly stunning!!!   :smokin:


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Well that does it, i'll see you on the 20th after all Tim


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Congrats Tim, glad you finally got the lemon ( seems like its taken for ever !! )

RICH S


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

stew-s said:


> if you ever get bored of having so many skylines, just drop me a pm and ill be happy to take one off your hands


Count me in too 

Lovely set of cars there! :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Anychance you want someone to wash your cars on a weekly basis?

I'll do it free of charge!!!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Stunning m8. Good to see 2 of the most well known cars in the UK.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Beautiful Tim. me very jealous  
very tempted to come up to Elvington on the 20th.
will you be there with both cars?


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Very nice Tim


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

wow what a pair indeed!!!!...
what are we talking a joint 2400bhp?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll have them both at Elvington on the 20th but only for a bit of a play with them to get used to the gearboxes, keep an eye on temperatures and check boost settings etc.
It's a long time since either were used in anger.

Richie,
Hoping to get to ETS this coming weekend, will let you know.

GTRalex
I think it's Jun  

Petey
Maybe just if I got the Nur and R32 in the pic.
Talking of which, I'll get some pics of them all together when the other 2 are finished.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow!  

Words fail me.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

What 32 have you got Tim?

Looking good!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

I never thought I would see those two legends side by side under the one owner. Top effort, Tim - you've gotta be happy with that!

Cya O!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

very nice tim, if you ever run out of space and need to someone to look after one for you, then look no further


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ye Gods*

Well, Japan's loss is our gain. Nice one, Tim. Simply jaw dropping.

A shot of all five does seem in order, doesn't it?

Or will you wait for the second R32?

Ever contemplated and R30 Turbo?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

ever thought of selling passenger rides in one of these???
I´d book some!!!

2 of the most known GTR´s worldwide owned by one person that can´t be right. 
Share your hard job, give one to me


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Tim said:


> Richie,
> Hoping to get to ETS this coming weekend, will let you know.


Tim, looking foreward to meeting up with you.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Congratulations on getting the Lemon back atlast Tim, two truly legendary and fantastic cars you have there!


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

How the cluck do you do it? To say I'm envious would be an understatement. You won the lottery or something? If so, you're spending wisely!


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

Never been a fan of the 33's, but might reconsider after seeing these 2.. Awesome cars!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

GeorgeBush said:


> You won the lottery or something?


I think its known as working hard.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've already seen his R32 while it was still at the garage he bought it from,not going to say who though as don't want to affend Tim.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> I've already seen his R32 while it was still at the garage he bought it from,not going to say who though as don't want to affend Tim.


Don't think you'd recognise it now though. It's now totally stripped out with a full cage fitted.
It's the silver 32 from Fortune Hill Motorsport, fairly standard, just air filters, exhaust, few other bits when I got it.

Few more bits to do to it yet, 500+ bhp Nur engine with N1 turbo's ready to go in, OS Giken sequential box and some monster Alcons all round. Should make a nice track car.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sounds very nice Tim ... best post some pics up of that when you can


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Can't wait to see it now  .

Fortune Hill is where i saw it,what do you think of thier serivce,as when i was looking at there damaged R34 GTR they weren't to bad at all.Although i only dealt with Nick.

I was thinking that you would go and buy that R34 aswell.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

so what 32 you got??

K


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

They look fantastic Tim, can't wait to see them in person. 

Just an idea, but will they be lining up at Santa Pod some time? think that would be something special. Sure you'd find a second driver from here LOL


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

God I really want those wheels off the lemon on my car  

I always thought yellow looked good on a GTR :smokin: 
T


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

The cars look awesome... if i didnt know better, id have a hard time beliveing it was real! Photochop/Grantourisimo/or some other manipuation!!! 

im not quite sure who has the best toys... you with your skyline collection, or Nigel with his helicopter!!  you probably win with power! he gets bonus points for being able to fly to the shops!! 



Tim said:


> Nur engine with N1 turbo's ready to go in, OS Giken sequential box and some monster Alcons all round. Should make a nice track car.


I take it then that you diddnt sell your spare nur engine then... 
and i suppose that makes more sense than letting it gather dust!!!


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi Tim,

Julian called me this morning to say pop down and take a look, put a few piccy's up on the "otherside" hope you don't mind...(that i took a sit in one!)

I must say, very, very nice cars.

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?p=210857#post210857

matt


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

JThese cars are lovely - they are very very cool. I'm looking forward to the day when I can turn my car into a dedicated track car and seeing cars like these just makes me want to o it even more.

Excellent


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Tim,

Your collection of Skylines is totally awesome mate, can't wait to be passenger in *all* of them...  

Claire


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing them both in the flesh Tim. 
Video camera will be at the ready.

If you wish, i have a mount which I'll be trying in/on mine, fits either inside or outside of the car, if you'd like some footage of your cars then give me a shout.
Could make for some interesting viewing.

Sweeps


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw the Lemon in the flesh at RB and the pix don't do it justice. Its awesome.

Cam


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

very very nice

i hope to see them in the flesh some time


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

may i congratulate you on your cars


----------

